# Can someone recommend me a hair dye close to this color?



## Jessica90 (Sep 30, 2012)

*Can someone recommend me a hair dye close to this color?*

IM interested in dying my hair this color http://www.werpaparazzi.com/wp-content/gallery/vgallery/chelsea-houska_social-house-lv-birthday.jpg can anyone suggest a drug store box dye or a dye from sally's to get this look?


----------



## shellygrrl (Oct 5, 2012)

What's your current hair colour?


----------



## Jessica90 (Oct 5, 2012)

My natural color is a Medium Brown currently i have blonde highlights on top and my bottom is  medium brown. I natural have red tones in my hair too if that helps


----------

